# pronunţare a consonantului R



## jazyk

Mi-am dat seama că nişte români pronunţă consoana R asemănător cu consoana franceză R. Aş vrea să ştiu dacă acest fenomen depinde de vorbitor sau este o caracteristică regională. Dacă este vorba de un determinat dialect, aţi putea să-mi spuneţi la ce regiuni/oraşe acesta e frecvent? Vă mulţumesc pentru toate altele consideraţii sociologice şi lingvistice pe care aţi dori să le adăugaţi discuţiei aceasteia.

Mulţumesc foarte mult.

Jazyk


----------



## Whodunit

I hope you don't midn my answering in English. I'm not that fluent in Romanian. 

Although I'm not sure what you mean by "consonantal R," I can tell you that the standard pronunciation of the Romanian R is like the one is Spanish or Italian. You can listen to some examples here.

Even the R after a vowel and before a consonant (ex.: arctic) is pronounced like that. I'm not aware of some regional variants, but if I remember the sound of "Dragostea din tei" correctly, they sung an Italian R.


----------



## jazyk

I know all that, that's why I asked this question, because some Romanians don't talk like that.


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> I know all that, that's why I asked this question, because some Romanians don't talk like that.



Salut Jazyk!

Nici eu nu sunt foarte familiar cu variaţiile regionale ale limbii române, dar, din câte ştiu, în Banat sau în Maramureş (Sud-Vestul şi Nord-Vestul ţării), unele dintre consoane sunt într-adevăr pronunţate diferit faţă de restul ţării (aşa-numitele „consoane moi”). Nu cred însă că litera R este pronunţată ca în franceză.

O zi bună!

Edit: Româna literară este bazată pe limba vorbită în sudul ţării, i.e. vechea limbă a Valahiei. În Moldova, Ardeal sau Banat, adică în celelalte provincii istorice româneşti, există mici diferenţe de pronunţie şi probabil că acest aspect l-ai sesizat.
De asemenea, anumite persoane nu pot, pur şi simplu, să spună „R”, litera fiind pronunţată exact ca în franceză. Această particularitate (nu l-aş numi chiar defect) se numeşte „rârâit” şi se poate, uneori, remedia în primii ani de învâţare a vorbirii.


----------



## MarX

jazyk said:


> Mi-am dat seama că nişte români pronunţă consoana R asemănător cu consoana franceză R. Aş vrea să ştiu dacă acest fenomen depinde de vorbitor sau este o caracteristică regională. Dacă este vorba de un determinat dialect, aţi putea să-mi spuneţi la ce regiuni/oraşe acesta e frecvent? Vă mulţumesc pentru toate altele consideraţii sociologice şi lingvistice pe care aţi dori să le adăugaţi discuţiei aceasteia.
> 
> Mulţumesc foarte mult.
> 
> Jazyk


Hi Jazyk!
Sorry for writing in English.
I also know a Romanian who uses French R, but I realized that it's not unusual and I believe it has more to do with genetics than dialect. It's comparable to the fact that some people are left handed or that some simply cannot roll their tongue.
The reason I arrived to that conclusion is because in Indonesian, where we also have "Italian R" as de facto standard, about 10-15% of the natives don't use it. Most of these use French-R instead. And it's not like they were trying to be chic. It's just genetics because their occurence is random.
I also have heard several other languages (of which the standard is "tongue tip R") spoken with French R by natives, including Italian and Croatian, and they were not making it up.

Regards


MarX


----------



## alinapopi

_De asemenea, anumite persoane nu pot, pur şi simplu, să spună „R”, litera fiind pronunţată exact ca în franceză. Această particularitate (nu l-aş numi chiar defect) se numeşte „rârâit” şi se poate, uneori, remedia în primii ani de învâţare a vorbirii._ 

OldAvatar is totally right.


----------



## aurette

Eu nu stiu sa existe regiuni in Romania in care R sa se pronunte ca regula generala altfel decat standard (ca in Italiana, nu ca in franceza sau portugheza braziliana). 
Te asigur ca in Romania depinde numai de vorbitor daca pronunta R ca in franceza sau nu. Asta inseamna ca *alinapopi *ti-a dat explicatia cea mai corecta. Adica anumite persoane au asa-numitul "defect de vorbire" numit rarait.
Asadar, vei intalni rar persoane care sa pronunte R altfel decat standard, pentru ca, insist, NU este o caracteristica regionala.
Intr-adevar, exista regiuni in care anumite consoane sunt pronuntate diferit (ca Banatul de exemplu), dar nici intr-un caz nu e vorba de consoana R.


----------



## jazyk

> nu ca in franceza *sau portugheza braziliana*


Asta depinde de regiune în Brazilia. Eu pronunţ r ca în italiana la sfârşit de silabă.


----------



## aurette

jazyk said:


> Asta depinde de regiune în Brazilia. Eu pronunţ r ca în italiana la sfârşit de silabă.


 
E bine de stiut pentru cei care invata portugheza, asadar nu e neaparat obligatoriu sa pronunt r diferit de limba mea natala. Asta e o veste foarte buna pentru mine.
Dar sunt deja off topic...


----------



## Miha

Jazyk,
dacă îti pot fi de folos, as vrea sà-ţi atrag atenţia că "R" este o consoană, nu "un consonant". Cuvântul consonant are o altà semnificaţie, el fiind un adjectiv cu sensul "format din consonanţe, care sună frumos, armonios".


----------



## jazyk

Mulţumesc.


----------

